# Operating Systems > Unix/Linux is it hard disk problem?

## yogeesh R

when i tried to install linux (redhat) in my system i got an error like this- error in 2-3 sectors when i clicked ok d system restarted.... what may the problem

----------


## kalayama

There is already a thread opened for this Yogesh. So, you should post subsequesnt queries there.
Here's the link.
http://www.geekinterview.com/talk/25...our-drive.html

Moderator, can you please close/remove this thread?

-Kalayama

----------

